# Hello From Alabama



## T.J. (Dec 17, 2009)

Just wanted to say hi and i'm glad i found this site.i've been reading alot of posts and learning a bunch.thanks.
i hope to get a couple of hives this spring.i'm sorta new to beekeeping.i say sorta because when i was a kid my grandpa kept around 10 or so hives.so,i know a little about what i'm about to get in to 
i'm sure i'll have alot of questions as i get started so,let me thank all of y'all for the help i'll get from ya.

T.J.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Welcome from a fellow Alabamian.
Located a little farther south in Opp.


----------



## T.J. (Dec 17, 2009)

HAB,
thanks for the welcome.i appreciate it.
now a serious question - War Eagle or Roll Tide?


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

In my part of Alabama, it is Roll Tide! Particularly this year. Good luck with the future bees.


----------



## copper287 (May 31, 2009)

Hi T.J. good to see more people from Alabama on here.If you need any help someone on here will help ya.I live in cullman so not to far from ya.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

I'm sure you'll find this forum to be a useful resource for learning more about bees and beekeeping. Be sure to check out the "How to Start Beekeeping" subforum - it has a lot of good info covering the basics.

I also recommend getting involved with a local bee club. Clubs are great places to find mentors and get connected with local beeks, plus they often offer beginning beekeeping classes other assistance for new beekeepers. Here's the link for Alabama clubs:
http://www.k4vb.com/REg bkpeg assoc 12 06 v3.htm


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

You might want to get with BeeDude. He has a post in the welcome forum 'Moving to Lone Star State" where he mentions having a couple of hives he can't take with him. He is not to far from you.

War Eagle!!


----------



## HEV261 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi TJ i know you you mom and gp you will never guess who haven't saw or heard from you in a while your grand pa got me started or hooked on bees. will get with you this spring may need helpand help you out ok good to see you on here


----------



## T.J. (Dec 17, 2009)

thanks to everyone for the warm welcome ... i appreciate it.

HAB,i might check with BeeDude like you suggested.

indypartridge,i've checked on some bee clubs the closest one is a pretty good ways away.i know there used to be a local one (i remember going when i was a kid) but what happend to it i don't know.

HEV261,your killing me here (trying to guess) :scratch: send me a PM or email.

again thanks for the welcome.
T.J.

P.S.,it's Roll Tide here but since a good chunk of my family went to Auburn....i'll pull for them (except for the Iron Bowl :no: of course)


----------



## HEV261 (Jan 2, 2010)

TJ I'M your grand pa's brother


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Greetings fellow Alabamian! Best of luck with your girls.


----------

